# Any interest in a Chris King 130mm disc hub?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm having a hell of a time finding some 130mm disc hubs. My LBS is trying to get some from Velocity, but Velocity said they'd have 'em in 3 weeks . . . 6 weeks ago.

Phil Wood makes a 130mm disc hub, but it's 511 grams and will set you back $534.

My LBS said that sometimes they can get Chris King to do custom work, and might be able to persuade them to do make some 130mm disc hubs. If so, would anyone be interested in getting in on this?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Huh! What kind of frame do you have that runs 130mm disc?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd think a custom order from King would set you back further than 3-6 weeks. 

Although,, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Older versions of Shimano XTR and from what I have heard current DT 240 can be converted to 130 spacing, you just need to find the cone spacers to reduce 2.5mm off of each side, apparantly on DT Swiss you just need to change the cones to the road version.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> Huh! What kind of frame do you have that runs 130mm disc?


Motobecane Fantom Cross Team


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Another company that might be worth shooting an email to is White Industries. I had a pretty unusual custom request a couple years ago that they were able to fill with ease.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Might see if Industry Nine is willing to help you out.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FSA makes/made a disc road wheelset. It came on the Redline Conquest, I think.

http://www.amazon.com/FSA-RD-460-Road-Disc-Wheelset/dp/B000E4SAQ8


----------



## vwvoodoo (Sep 22, 2007)

Bontrager was silly and spec'd a 130 disc wheel on the Portland - maybe you can find some of those take-off wheels... I can't believe product managers try to pull stuff like this (130 disc).

You could also cold set the frame and use any old 135 hub...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

zuuds said:


> I'm having a hell of a time finding some 130mm disc hubs. My LBS is trying to get some from Velocity, but Velocity said they'd have 'em in 3 weeks . . . 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Phil Wood makes a 130mm disc hub, but it's 511 grams and will set you back $534.
> 
> My LBS said that sometimes they can get Chris King to do custom work, and might be able to persuade them to do make some 130mm disc hubs. If so, would anyone be interested in getting in on this?



These work great

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1746

They are also rather light: about 1700 grams


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

88 rex said:


> I'd think a custom order from King would set you back further than 3-6 weeks.


Bingo. I currently have a custom order for Chris King (classic) front/rear hubs and the front only took a week but the rear is scheduled to take 6 weeks (almost done!).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

zuuds said:


> Motobecane Fantom Cross Team




jeeze, fail again... not as bad as the ss that requires 90mm reach brakes, or is it?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

vwvoodoo said:


> Bontrager was silly and spec'd a 130 disc wheel on the Portland - maybe you can find some of those take-off wheels... I can't believe product managers try to pull stuff like this (130 disc).
> 
> You could also cold set the frame and use any old 135 hub...



actually, 130mm disc hubs and wheelsets are becoming more popular; not less

lots of CX, hybrid, flat-bar road, and even road racing will have the option of disc brakes in the future -- so wheelsets and hubs in disc 130mm will be easy to find

You are correct: in Ti and Steel it is not a big issue; as cold setting is common
but no need when there are lots of other options out there

PS: lots of our 2011 CX bikes will come with disc hub wheels and tabs: cantis will be stock; but that disc option will be there


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> actually, 130mm disc hubs and wheelsets are becoming more popular; not less




that's kind of a silly no-brainer statement... doesn't take much to go from 1 to 2


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Traitor bikes has 130mm disc wheelsets available. I don't know who makes them for them though. Formula?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

88 rex said:


> Traitor bikes has 130mm disc wheelsets available. I don't know who makes them for them though. Formula?


Yeah, but anything you buy from Traitor bikes comes with a pair of your sister's ass-crack jeans and a 6 pack of PBR....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, but anything you buy from Traitor bikes comes with a pair of your sister's ass-crack jeans and a 6 pack of PBR....




and they come in a lovely shade of white...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, but anything you buy from Traitor bikes comes with a pair of your sister's ass-crack jeans and a 6 pack of PBR....



Just throwing out options, no need to get all emo.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

It doesn't help the OP, but what's the point of 130 disc hubs? Why don't manufacturers use the already existing standard of 135. It would seem a 130 disc hub would add more dish and be a weaker wheel.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

wvucyclist said:


> It doesn't help the OP, but what's the point of 130 disc hubs? Why don't manufacturers use the already existing standard of 135. It would seem a 130 disc hub would add more dish and be a weaker wheel.


Many if not most people prefer 130mm on road & CX frames

there are 3 Vuelta 700c disc options that will work

from $229 delivered to $309 delivered [for a complete wheelset]
all with cartridge bearings; hand built, and excellent quality wheels

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1167

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1554

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1746

any of these would do what the OP wants and work great; without breaking the bank


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I think people prefer them because that's the road standard size, and cross bikes usually use road components, hence running 130mm.
Is there a good reason for reducing a consumers choices in hubs to those who are willing to make such an disc hub? Other than just that consumers prefer it? Consequently, C-dale ran their disc cross bike at 135, salsa runs theirs at 135 
Incidentally, I'm adding a disc tab (and subsequent reinforcement) to my cross bike, and respreading to 135 while I'm at it. It builds a stronger wheel, and there is a huge variety of 135 disc hubs out there.
I'm trying to not be overly critical, but since the product manager who specs it is on this post, I'm interested in the rational to something that, to me, seems irrational.


----------



## Tin Sloth (Mar 26, 2007)

feel free to correct me if i'm wrong on this, but i know that chris king makes different non-drive axle end caps for either 130mm, or 135mm spacing. couldn't you just get a standard 135mm disc hub and put the 130mm end cap on it and be fine? When I got my 'cross bike, I swapped the guts out of an old "classic" CK hubset and into new "'cross" hubshells and just got the 130mm end cap and it worked out all good. Granted, I didn't have to deal with mounting a rotor on my frame, but it seems like it should still work.

I would email Chris King directly to see if you could use their 130mm axle in their disc hubs. If nothing else, at least you'll have an answer, and if they think it'll work, then you can get you dream bike rolling.


----------



## vwvoodoo (Sep 22, 2007)

OK, so you can buy a generic Vuelta wheel in 130mm made for companies like Bikes Direct for its own bike - that does not mean that it's getting more popular, especially at the high end. The standard that has been established for disc bike hubs is 135. If you're making the frame for 130mm, you're forced into narrower flanges, making for a weaker wheel and MANY fewer options. 

You can swap the axle pieces on old 2-piece King hubs, not sure about the newer 1-piece. The problem with shortening the non-drive axle length is that it's putting the rotor too close to the IS (International Standard) mount, making brake adjustment more difficult (or impossible). 

A 130mm rear end only makes sense if the bike is only going to be used with rim brakes and road wheels, OR if it's a disposable commuter bike that isn't really built for standard parts for upgrades/repairs. 

It's time to cold set your frame and move on to 135. Any decent shop (or frame builder) can handle this. (or send it to bikes direct to make it the way it should have been at first...)  

The bikes direct cross bikes look to be amazing values and it's honestly one of the best disc cross bikes you could get for the money. I am a big fan of discs for CX and this is getting it into more people's hands, possibly pushing the market harder to accept it into the UCI. I would just like to express my feelings that we all need to follow the accepted standard for discs and use 135 hubs.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> Many if not most people prefer 130mm on road & CX frames




another silly statement... most road and cx bikes use rim brakes. by making your own 130 standard you are making your bikes/wheels incompatible w/ others, e.g., someone w/ a 29er can't use those wheels as spares. of course, the uninformed, that bd preys upon, won't notice until it's too late, so maybe they sell more wheels in the end


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Not to fan the flames further since this thread is already getting out of hand, but that's, what, a 200 dollar frame? Unless you're really in love with it, I might look into getting a new frame. You could get something pretty nice for the cost of a custom King hub.

Of course you'd need a new wheel anyways, so IDK.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

m_s said:


> Not to fan the flames further since this thread is already getting out of hand, but that's, what, a 200 dollar frame?


This would appear to be the titanium model.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

m_s said:


> Not to fan the flames further since this thread is already getting out of hand, but that's, what, a 200 dollar frame? Unless you're really in love with it, I might look into getting a new frame. You could get something pretty nice for the cost of a custom King hub.
> 
> Of course you'd need a new wheel anyways, so IDK.



That is one of the strangest posts I have seen

a Titanium CX frame with custom tubing and disc tabs is a $200 frame!
Since when?
Where?

Please let me where you can get a frame as nice as that for $200, or $400, or $600?

I have seen lots of frames selling for $1500, $2000, or even $2500
that are not as nice for CX as the Cross Team Ti that sold for $1500, $2000, or even $2500

{BTW - if we can find a frame as nice as that for $200 - I'll take 1000 at $250 each right now - you can keep the difference}

Replacing a Fantom Cross Team Ti with anything short of a custom frame will not be an upgrade in my opinion


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

vwvoodoo said:


> OK, so you can buy a generic Vuelta wheel in 130mm made for companies like Bikes Direct for its own bike - that does not mean that it's getting more popular, especially at the high end. The standard that has been established for disc bike hubs is 135. If you're making the frame for 130mm, you're forced into narrower flanges, making for a weaker wheel and MANY fewer options.


Is there a higher end production disc CX frame than the Ti Fantom Cross?

The bike ships with cantis. Discs are an option for people who want them. Among the "high end" racing crowd, that is probably not many (hence the long discussion when the concept for this bike was introduced).

If it were a disc only bike, I would see no reason not to go with 135. A disc-optional bike makes slightly more sense at 130, since there are more race worthy options in that spacing and you will have much better opportunities to share wheels (among your bikes and wheels borrowed in the pit/parking lot).

A high end disc CX bike doesn't make sense for a lot of reason, regardless of the spacing. You are buying yourself a handful of headaches and compromises one way of the other.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Did you find a hub?

A DT Swiss 240s can be easily converted by getting the 130mm left-side adapter. You local bikeshop / wheelbuilder will be able to get this part, they're not super expensive, and it will work with either the centerloc or 6-bolt version of the hub.

Any Shimano disc hub (older 1-piece axle or newer 3-piece style) can be quite easily converted to 130mm by cutting the axle shorter.

If you want something cheap and sealed bearing the Sram X.9 disc hub can also be cut and re-spaced to 130mm.

In either case the disc mount will be closer to the frame / dropout than intended so you'll need to confirm you've got clearance for the rotor. The Avid BB-5 and BB-7 disc brakes should have enough movement in the CPS slots to center over the rotor.

If the caliper wasn't able to move outwards enough then you'd have to thin the adapter. The older-style rounded Avid adapters would be very easy to thin with a file on the two lobes.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Eben said:


> Another company that might be worth shooting an email to is White Industries. I had a pretty unusual custom request a couple years ago that they were able to fill with ease.


Good suggestion, I e-mailed them, but unfortunately they can't help me.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

I just e-mailed CK, I'll see what they say. Labworker - great info and suggestions. Looks like there's lot of good options to consider if I go the 240s/adapter route or cut-and-respace route with the other hubs you mentioned. Filing down an old-style Avid adapter to compensate for the rotor spacing issue is brilliant! If a custom CK hub would have the same rotor-spacing issue, I might as well go with the DT 240s; about $350, nice and light at 273g, and no waiting for a custom order. 

I have seen the Vuelta wheels at bikeisland, but I already have my rims (Stan's ZTR Crest), so it would be kind of a waste to buy a whole wheelset just to harvest the hubs. Incidentally, how much do the Vuelta hubs weigh on their own? 

Velocity already makes what I want here, (bottom right, second hub up); it's reasonably light at 348g and pretty cheap ($120). They have a matching front hub that is very light (142g) and cheap as well. However, my LBS has been getting the run-around from them.

I could go with the Phil Wood hubs. The rear is 511g and the front is 330g. Heavy as hell, but my wallet would be significantly lightened, so I guess that would compensate! 

I considered having the frame cold-set to 135mm, but that would probably void my warranty, and by keeping it at 130mm I preserve the option of going back to road wheels/cantis.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Is there a higher end production disc CX frame than the Ti Fantom Cross?
> 
> The bike ships with cantis. Discs are an option for people who want them. Among the "high end" racing crowd, that is probably not many (hence the long discussion when the concept for this bike was introduced).
> 
> ...


I think Salsa had the best solution this whole issue with the La Cruz; they spaced the frame at 132.5mm so you could go either way.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

zuuds said:


> I think Salsa had the best solution this whole issue with the La Cruz; they spaced the frame at 132.5mm so you could go either way.


The Salsa's are spaced to 135mm - I think you mean Surly with their Crosscheck and Travellers Check frames.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

You can convert a CK hub to 130 easily. You just need to get a two piece axle (if your current hub used the one piece, like all the new disc hubs do). Then you use the road end cap on the non drive side.

Now, as for the disc brakes on road racing bikes becoming popular in 2011.... riiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## rinkle (Nov 22, 2007)

Phil Wood


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This would appear to be the titanium model.


Oh, I was thinking of the Outlaw, or whatever the aluminum one is with discs.


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually, I am getting a custom titanium frame built for 130 mm. disc hubs.
Why 130 mm.? Chainline is quite better with standard road cranksets, and this way you can keep both a good chainline and a reasonably low q-factor.

As for hub availability, there isn't much choice right now. apart from what has already been mentioned, Royce UK makes a SWEEEEEET disc hub that comes in different axle lengths, including 130 mm:
http://www.royce-uk.co.uk/

Royce was my first choice, but then my framebuilder talked to DT and got a great deal in a custom 130 mm. DT240 disc hub. So, FWIW, you may be able to get one from DT, too. Lead time is about 3-4 weeks minimum, tho. Indeed, now I already have the frame done, and am still waiting for the whells and some other bits to get the bike rolling.

,


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

If you convert a 135mm hub to 130mm by either switching out the non drive side axle caps(cartridge bearings) or cutting the axle down and using 5mm less axle spacers, your disc rotor mounts will now sit 5mm closer to the dropouts. Make certain of a couple of things. First that the rotor will clear the frame. Second, that the caliper will mount up to the frame and/or mounts. Slotted mounts like a post to IS adapter might have enough room to slide it ver, but it might not. Many rotors already sit pretty close to those. I've seen bike where the mount was bolted outboard of the frame and that may work, but it might not. Most, if not all disc brakes and hubs are built around the inner face of the frame mounts being a certain parallel distance from the rotor mounts on the hub. Good luck.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Any news on the 130mm disc hub front now that they are UCI legal for cyclocross? I am expecting a plethora of hubs from Campy, Sram and Shimano....


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I am expecting a plethora of hubs from Campy, Sram and Shimano....


Why? It's difficult / impossible to retrofit discs to current frames, and if the frame companies are smart their new disc equipped bikes will be 135mm.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Or maybe they offer frames for either braking type and keep the 130mm standard. We will have to see where it all lands.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Or maybe they offer frames for either braking type and keep the 130mm standard. We will have to see where it all lands.




nothing uglier than unused disc tabs or canti studs... esp on a sleek racing frame. 135 hubs can be built up w/ rim brake rims, you know...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> nothing uglier than unused disc tabs or canti studs... esp on a sleek racing frame. 135 hubs can be built up w/ rim brake rims, you know...


I do understand all that. Just hoping to get a 130mm rear for my 130mm frame. A tough crowd here squashing my hope...


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I do understand all that. Just hoping to get a 130mm rear for my 130mm frame. A tough crowd here squashing my hope...


I'm not sure anyone's crushing your hope; there is a list of suggestions above :thumbsup: In addition, Velocity recently did a blog post saying they have disc-specific A23 rims and 130mm hubs


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Most of the suggestions are too pricey for what I want. Velocity will work but I am having a hard time getting any. Went to a few LBSs today so will see what they come up with.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I emailed Chris King who said they had nothing at the moment. 

http://www.volagi.com just introduced a pretty cool looking disc road bike. They sell the wheels separately ($600 for the aluminum model, $1500 for the carbon). Not sure what hubs are used. Pretty far North of the $300 Vuelta's so they'd better be pretty good.

Now that discs are legal for CX, you have to believe the options will bloom. I may just deal with inexpensive Vuelta's for now and wait to see what everyone offers next summer. It can't be too hard for the existing wheel makers to modify their 29er offerings for 130mm.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

BenH said:


> Now that discs are legal for CX, you have to believe the options will bloom. I may just deal with inexpensive Vuelta's for now and wait to see what everyone offers next summer. It can't be too hard for the existing wheel makers to modify their 29er offerings for 130mm.


As has been touched on I think (hope!) that disc CX and road bikes will adopt 135mm rear hubs so you might not see much of an increase in 130mm options.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*135mm CX rear wheels*

Good to know. Thanks for the post. I'll have to ask the manufacturer if their frame is 135mm.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

It costs 15 bucks to convert a 240s to 130mm. i have a 24 spoke 240s disc hub if anyone wants it! /spam


----------



## campaleches (Nov 18, 2008)

Update on my previous post:

After using DT hubs, I must advice you against them. Despite what they told us, the only thing they did was swaping the axis and the left end cap, so that they used those of a 130 mm. hub. This is the same you could do at home to modify a 135 mm. hubs. As a result, we had great trouble in aligning the brake caliper with the rotor. I would not say they are REAL 130 mm. disc hubs, sorry. I am quite dissapointed with DT Swiss, actually.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

campaleches said:


> Update on my previous post:
> 
> After using DT hubs, I must advice you against them. Despite what they told us, the only thing they did was swaping the axis and the left end cap, so that they used those of a 130 mm. hub. This is the same you could do at home to modify a 135 mm. hubs. As a result, we had great trouble in aligning the brake caliper with the rotor. I would not say they are REAL 130 mm. disc hubs, sorry. I am quite dissapointed with DT Swiss, actually.


Have a re-read of my post above which explains this and gives a suggestion for solving it.


----------



## LaMere (Aug 31, 2013)

*LaMere Cycles 130mm rear end*



Dajianshan said:


> Huh! What kind of frame do you have that runs 130mm disc?


The disc brake road bike frame we import from Asia direct uses the 130mm rear end....trying to find 130mm hubs now...hassle....I'm gonna tell the factory to start making the disc road frame with 135 back end.
JP


----------

